# BLASC3 findet keine Charaktere



## LaDauphine (3. November 2012)

Moin!
Ich habe heute BLASC3 Installiert und es tritt folgendes Problem auf:
Im Runes of Magic Addon findet BLASC3 den Installationspfad nicht automatisch, daher habe ich den manuell eingetragen. 
Leider erkennt BLASC3 dennoch keinen meiner Charaktere. Die Liste ist komplett leer. 
Windows XP ist auf dem neusten Stand, .NET Framework ebenfalls. 
Ich habe auch schon versucht das Spiel und BLASC3 neu zu starten, aber selbst nach einem kompletten Systemneustart ändert sich nichts. 
Eine Fehlermeldung gibt es leider auch nicht. 
Weiß hier jemand woran es liegen könnte? Vielleicht die aktivierte Windows Firewall?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dandeloo (29. November 2012)

Hi,


obwohl Runes of Magic nach wie vor ein gutes Spiel ist, wird unsere Datenbank dazu kaum noch genutzt. Deswegen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, den Support (also neue Updates) für die Datenbank zunächst hinten anzustellen. Sorry für die Umstände. News und dergleichen werden wir natürlich weiterhin auf der Seite bringen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Redaktion
Simon


----------

